# I am pretty low on the list



## ParttimeHelper (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm right there too


----------



## chuckrod (Apr 29, 2011)

ParttimeHelper said:


> I'm right there too


well, did they tell you how many they are taking in? the lady I spoke too was very brief. Have you received a letter or anything? I havent gotten any correspondence yet.


----------



## ParttimeHelper (Jul 29, 2012)

I haven't gotten anything. She told me they rank you for both riverside and San bernardino. She said they will end up bringing on people to work as trainees but not in the apprenticeship l. Sounded interesting. Who knows


----------



## ParttimeHelper (Jul 29, 2012)

I've heard from a few people in the trade that they have a couple huge solar projects coming up that will take years and that they'll need a lot of bodies


----------



## chuckrod (Apr 29, 2011)

Hmm I wounder how that will work, I also was waiting for my interview when one guy said something about a large solar project. 

Well, lets wait and see, good luck to you anything new post here and i'll do the same.

I was 150 for one and 258 for the other IIRC. Not sure how big the other list is.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Are either of you working now?

Doing what?


----------



## ParttimeHelper (Jul 29, 2012)

I work now as an EMT. I pick up work with a friend who is an EC. He has me help as a helper/laborer


----------



## chuckrod (Apr 29, 2011)

I work in customer service, used to fix atm machines and work on computer hardware till the economy tanked.

I have dove in with my father when he did commercial electricity.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

I wish you both luck on getting an opportunity that the 477/440 apprenticeship program offers. This area work has finally started up with state line and Palm Desert along with work breaking in several locals throughout California.


----------



## chuckrod (Apr 29, 2011)

Brother Noah said:


> I wish you both luck on getting an opportunity that the 477/440 apprenticeship program offers. This area work has finally started up with state line and Palm Desert along with work breaking in several locals throughout California.


Thank you, 

any idea of what chance we have with our rank on getting in, Brother Noah?


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

chuckrod said:


> Thank you,
> 
> any idea of what chance we have with our rank on getting in, Brother Noah?


I just got back in this area but work has exploded so I am sure there will a need for many new apprentice. I would also check into lu47 the line local they start their cubs at over $25 an hour and $50 a day per diem, they even pay the Groundsmen over $25.Local 569,11 will also be in need cubs in the So-Cal area.


----------



## chuckrod (Apr 29, 2011)

Brother Noah said:


> I just got back in this area but work has exploded so I am sure there will a need for many new apprentice. I would also check into lu47 the line local they start their cubs at over $25 an hour and $50 a day per diem, they even pay the Groundsmen over $25.Local 569,11 will also be in need cubs in the So-Cal area.


 
Thank you very much for the info, :thumbsup:


----------

